# wiper motor swap



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys does anybody know if a wiper motor from a 280/240/260 z will fit a 510? I hear that the 620 pick wiper motor does fit but I just want to have some options when I hit up the yard this weekend.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont know what other models can be swaped in the 510. but i know you can rebuild them. check it out. http://www.dimequarterly.tierranet.com/tech/wiper_rebuild.shtml


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Interesting article. I did find two sources for one. Rods Datsuns in san jose but for a overpriced $150. Then rockauto for $65.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

nizmo559 said:


> Interesting article. I did find two sources for one. Rods Datsuns in san jose but for a overpriced $150. Then rockauto for $65.


yah man i hear that alot about rod's datsun. i remember one time also i found a 510 wagon in the yards. everything was gone. all i saw was rod's phone number all over the car so you can purcase the parts he just took from the wagon. haha. damn that guy!. but 65$, cant really beat that.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea same here man and i'm over here in Fresno. Thats how I found out about him thru all them flyers. 

Okay so today I was messing with the motor today and pulled it out of the linkages. I turned the wiper switch and the wiper motor seemed to work fine. When not connected to the linkages. So I got happy and reinstalled it but then it wouldnt work? I dont know what to do now any ideas? My guess is linkages or maybe the wiper motor is not pushing hard enough and I still need a new one?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I heard from a guy over at 510realm.com that I might have set it in at the wrong angle. I'll try to find what angle it goes in stock to solve


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Update*

Linkages were really rusted. I'm soaking them in wd40 right now hopefully it will work.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

All fixed WD40 fixes everything


----------

